# 2860-5 to 2860-7 Advise please?



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi all, few moths ago I had a new pair of Garrett 2860-5s fitted to my R32 GTR. I think I made a mistake now as its so laggy. Ron did tell me to fit the -7s. Stupid me.. I am thinking to remove the -5s and fittig a new pair of -7s. For me to get the most of the -5s I will have to get a fair bit of work done as the block is standard. Boost comes in very late. Can someone tell me what rev range will positive boost come in if I fit -7s on my setup. I am not sure what to do.. I have only covered about 100 miles on the new turbos but Its not much fun to drive in London when boost comes in so late.. I will be getting advise from Ron on what to do. I just want to here your thoughts on this

Advise please? Is there much difference when boost comes in RPM between the -5s and the -7s

This is what I have done so far.
-Garrett 2860-5s
-Apexi Air Filters
-720 Injectors
-Apexi PFC
-Blitz Spec R Exhaust
- Miester R Coilovers
-Tomei Fuel pump
-Brembo Calipers allround
-Ferrodo DS2500 Pads
-R34 Master Cylinder
-Greddy Boost Contoller
-Hard Pipe kit


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

I'm running a pair of -5's on a stock block. Making almost peak torque around 4200/4300rpm;










What elbows/downpipe are you running? What ECU are you running? I'm no expert on whats going to get that boost to start pulling earlier, but the differences I can see with mine and your build from what you've said is the cams, cam pulleys, elbows and downpipe and potentially ECU. Unsure if it would make any difference to performance but I don't run MAF's anymore.

Don't get me wrong mine isn't pulling like a train sub 3k rpm, but around 4k its pulling hard and doesnt stop up until nearly 8k where the rev limit is set. My build:

Garrett GT2860R-5's
Asnu 1000cc Injectors
Asnu 340 fuel pump
HKS 264 Step 1 cams
HKS slide cam pulleys
AEM X series inline wideband
Reimax Equal length downpipe
HPI Turbo elbows
Japspeed Straight pipe de-cat
Link G4 ECU
Link XS loom
Link boost control solenoid
Tension pulley
Idler Pulley
New OEM water pump
AFM delete


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey, Thats a nice graph..

Think I am running standard elbows and downpipes. Runing Apexi power FC ECU. I do think that cams will make a difference though. How much difference I am not sure. Using RB25det green MAFs


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Again, I'm no expert but I was under the impression that using bigger turbos with standard pipework would cause a bottleneck. Pointless having a huge 4" catback exhaust if you've got the standard, restrictive elbows up the other end. It can only flow as fast as the narrowest part of your exhaust system.

I'd personally be looking to swap out the elbows and downpipe ASAP. The only problem is I would assume any change to your setup now would need a remap. So if you're going to do it, get all the parts and do it in one go, otherwise you'll be p*ssing in the wind spending money on mapping sessions all the time. Cams would make a noticeable difference. Surprised you weren't advised to change some of the parts we talked about by the garage that done the work.


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Longer duration cams will definitly make it worse!
Cam gears will help spool up a few hundred rpm earlier.

I have -9 (same response as -7 but more top end) and they are on boost at ~2000rpm. 1bar at 3500rpm and all in 1.45bar on 3900rpm.
That was on the 26 with stock cams an stock camgears.
Elbows and Downpipe are very usefull.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Interesting thread!

David what supporting mods do you have to have the turbo kick in so soon?


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

This was just with elbows, downpipe and exhaust. Air filters. Hardpipe kit. Suction kit. HKS evc6. Nismo intercooler. AFMs and injectors. Proper tune! (On Nistune Lol)
And as said with stock cams. Longer duration cams will move the powerband up.

This was 2016.

Now it's a bit different. 2.8 and so on ;-)
But tune not finished yet


----------



## sebastijanignac (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice comparing, there are my results with 2871 turbos, just to compare them, also made this with stock bottom end! 

With;
ID1000
Haltech ecu 
Walbro 450 

As they told me it would be very laggy but if I compare the 2860 ones ... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

Should I change the Elbows,Downpipe and cams?. How much of a difference would it make on spooling up?. Or should I just say **** it and get -7s


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

All of them will make a little difference, depending on budget a good option could be V-CAM.

I have the GT-SS and crave more power, but would not want to sacrifice much in response to get it, which is why I was waiting to see what new tech might make its way into the smaller twins. Bit disappointed in the stats on the newer versions of the HKS turbo when they did arrive.

Have a look on the Aussie skyline forum at the turbo results with -5's as I've seen better figures all round from several cars over there, they will list all important supporting mods also.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

HKS V-Cam is expensive and wouldnt say is justifiable unless you're a doing a truly "no expense spared" build.

I'd say look into tweaking your current build and perhaps follow something similar to what David and TruupR mentioned on their builds.

The Spec R exhaust doesn't include the front pipe so that would be a good investment regardless of what turbos you're running. Couple this with HPI elbows and that should have you sorted on the exhaust side. Maybe even gasket match the manifolds?

If that doesn't work with a new tune then perhaps move to -7s or -9s


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

The HKS V-Cam is expensive but RB Motorsport do their own version which I have fitted to 1 of my R32's (running -7's not -5's though) and the difference in spool was around 1,000 rpm.

Engine is stock 2.6 with elbows, DP's, zorst, hard pipe kit, intakes and Link ECU.

She pulls like a train from very low revs, idles like a pussycat and rips around to the red line now - VERY impressive.

It would really come down to cost but in my view -5's are a little too big on a non forged 2.6as you were originally advised.

My view would be to sell the -5's for good money (as they are nearly new) and go for -7's or even -9's.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

I didnt know RB had their own variant of the V Cam. 

Where could I find more info?


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

Thread here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/362538-vcam-affordable-replacement-5.html

Might be best to give RB a call.


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

NICKH said:


> Thread here:
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/362538-vcam-affordable-replacement-5.html
> 
> Might be best to give RB a call.


Didn't realise RB did their own VCAM either. What price did this come in at vs something like a HKS Vcam?

I was really interested in running some VCAM's in the past but the price seemed like it'd be something you added to a very high budget build. Unsure how it weighs up vs a 2.8L bottom end cost wise, but it seems the extra displacement is more beneficial for power (going by what I've seen discussed). If RB's VCam is cheaper than going for a stroker kit then it could be a good option, otherwise it'd make more sense to go for the 2.8?

Anyway to the OP I'd definitely look at swapping out the downpipe/frontpipe/whateveryouwanacallit and elbows, no question about it. I personally went for an equal length downpipe for the sound  Costs a bit more but worth it I think. As for swapping the turbo's , you've got a choice to either tweak your existing setup to better utilise the higher power potential of the -5's. Or if you're wanting to save money, sell up and swap to the -7's for a slightly more responsive drive but with a lower power ceiling.


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

NICKH said:


> The HKS V-Cam is expensive but RB Motorsport do their own version which I have fitted to 1 of my R32's (running -7's not -5's though) and the difference in spool was around 1,000 rpm.
> 
> Engine is stock 2.6 with elbows, DP's, zorst, hard pipe kit, intakes and Link ECU.
> 
> ...




NickH, Thats sounds impressive. If you don't mind me asking. What elbows and downpipes you using?


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

truupR said:


> Didn't realise RB did their own VCAM either. What price did this come in at vs something like a HKS Vcam?
> 
> I was really interested in running some VCAM's in the past but the price seemed like it'd be something you added to a very high budget build. Unsure how it weighs up vs a 2.8L bottom end cost wise, but it seems the extra displacement is more beneficial for power (going by what I've seen discussed). If RB's VCam is cheaper than going for a stroker kit then it could be a good option, otherwise it'd make more sense to go for the 2.8?
> 
> Anyway to the OP I'd definitely look at swapping out the downpipe/frontpipe/whateveryouwanacallit and elbows, no question about it. I personally went for an equal length downpipe for the sound  Costs a bit more but worth it I think. As for swapping the turbo's , you've got a choice to either tweak your existing setup to better utilise the higher power potential of the -5's. Or if you're wanting to save money, sell up and swap to the -7's for a slightly more responsive drive but with a lower power ceiling.


I will look into these vcams. I do think it makes sense to get -7s. I live and drive in London and not looking for top end speed. I am not sure if my apexi Power FC ECU is good for the job.


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

The Power FC is like having your car run by a Gameboy in this day and age. Get yourself a modern unit like a Link, tbh i'd say that's the next best upgrade you could do.


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

There's limitless possibilities in terms of what direction you can take the build in. It all comes down to pretty much one thing...money. If you've got very deep pockets and plenty to spare then you can do whatever you want. If you're on a budget (like me) then consider your options carefully. Chopping and changing parts will quickly add up, as reselling old parts won't give you all the cash you paid for it back. That's why I personally went for the -5's as almost everyone said the -7's will push out so much power and I'd more than likely find myself wanting more.. and for the same price with the -5's I've still got room to push for another 100ish bhp at the wheels (Currently at 505whp).

Have a real think about how you drive the car. London driving must be horrific in comparison to the wide open Welsh Valleys. If you never really get to open up the taps currently then yeah, perhaps a smaller turbo with a VCAM setup could be the right choice given you'd probably have a very snappy, responsive drive. It's very hard from what I've seen and read to have a good balance of both top end power and low down response without going pretty big on the build, and even bigger on the cost.

I'm not entirely sure what the -7's limit are. I'd guess somewhere up to around 500bhp at the wheels would be the max. If that's enough, I'd bite the bullet and get rid of the -5's. When I first drove mine with 500 at the wheels it was a pretty shocking experience coming from bone stock. But over the summer I quite quickly got used to it, and as sad as it is to say, I'm looking to push these turbos a little harder and hopefully get up to 600whp with a wider powerband. I can do that with the 5's, if I had the 7's that wouldn't be an option.

As a start, get some HPI elbows and a downpipe. Either the Reimax (my personal choice) or the Mines if you want an equal length. I've also just noticed HPI do their own, which looks to be, an equal length downpipe here. If you want to keep the cost down then an unequal length will be absolutely fine here. A very sound option would be to phone RB. I've spoken to Rod countless times in the past and he always gives me the time of day (even though I've never spent a penny with them!). I'm sure he'd be more than happy to give you some ideas, parts and costs to get the car to a more enjoyable place.


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

truupR said:


> There's limitless possibilities in terms of what direction you can take the build in. It all comes down to pretty much one thing...money. If you've got very deep pockets and plenty to spare then you can do whatever you want. If you're on a budget (like me) then consider your options carefully. Chopping and changing parts will quickly add up, as reselling old parts won't give you all the cash you paid for it back. That's why I personally went for the -5's as almost everyone said the -7's will push out so much power and I'd more than likely find myself wanting more.. and for the same price with the -5's I've still got room to push for another 100ish bhp at the wheels (Currently at 505whp).
> 
> Have a real think about how you drive the car. London driving must be horrific in comparison to the wide open Welsh Valleys. If you never really get to open up the taps currently then yeah, perhaps a smaller turbo with a VCAM setup could be the right choice given you'd probably have a very snappy, responsive drive. It's very hard from what I've seen and read to have a good balance of both top end power and low down response without going pretty big on the build, and even bigger on the cost.
> 
> ...


Thank you truupR for taking your time to write all this useful info..

I think I will get downpipe and elbow. I also think I will sell my -5s and get the -7s. If I do go down the -7s is it still worth me getting the downpipe and elbow?

Thanks guys.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

I am on Tomei Downpipe and Decat HKS Super Silent Exhaust,


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a Mines equal length downpipe for sale if you're interested


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Ray-GTR said:


> Thank you truupR for taking your time to write all this useful info..
> 
> I think I will get downpipe and elbow. I also think I will sell my -5s and get the -7s. If I do go down the -7s is it still worth me getting the downpipe and elbow?
> 
> ...


It's worthwhile getting downpipes and elbows even if you're running stock turbos. Might as well use the -7s to their full potential since it's response that you want.


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Elbows and Downpipe will always benefit your build. The oem items are renowned for being a rather restrictive part of the system. I’m not aware of any situation where oem elbows and Downpipe would be beneficial vs the larger, freer flowing aftermarket options


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

JoshThePonce said:


> I have a Mines equal length downpipe for sale if you're interested


Josh, You can PM me.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Something is amiss here, -5's making 460hp??

I wanted a responsive engine and not have to wait for boost to build so I went with -7s as my HKS 272 cams were already dialled in for early torque by Ron. 
I guess I have a slightly higher spec engine in the exhaust side, (see below), but my -7s make 505Lb/t at 4600 and 560 bhp at 6800 all at 1.5bar boost. Unfortunately the graph end there as a hose blew off, but the bhp line was still rising and the rev limiter is 7500. I was a little disappointed at not getting to 600hp although boost has now crept to 1.7 bar so should be ~600hp now. And this is with the smaller turbos.

For a comparison, if it helps, heres my spec:

Ms intake with K/N filters.
MAFs deletion pipe.
Custom silicon intake pipes.
Twin Turbo pipe with custom internal baffle.
Greddy hard pipe kit.
Standard intercooler.
HKS 272 cams with HKS pulleys.
Ported cast manifolds (N1 style).
2860-7 turbos.
HKS elbows.
APEXI N1 unequal length down pipe.
HKS Hyper Muffler.


I can only think its your exhaust killing it. 
Try elbows/down pipes before ditching the -5s, they may not turn out to be all that bad.


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks dudes for your input. Much appreciated..

I think I will honestly go down the -7 route and sell my -5s and fit the other few bits to benefit it.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Ray-GTR said:


> Thanks dudes for your input. Much appreciated..
> 
> I think I will honestly go down the -7 route and sell my -5s and fit the other few bits to benefit it.


But do you have elbows/down pie and a good exhaust or are you trying to throw all that air down some stock items?


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

Scott said:


> But do you have elbows/down pie and a good exhaust or are you trying to throw all that air down some stock items?


I will need to get a upgraded elbow and a downpipe. I have Blitz specR full system.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Ray-GTR said:


> I will need to get a upgraded elbow and a downpipe. I have Blitz specR full system.


I'd try them them before ditching the -5's as you should still be able to pull great numbers with that setup.

Ask Ron to dial the intake cams in for low end torque, this was you won;t have to rely on high revs/high flow rate though already pushed parts and the turbos may be encouraged to spool earlier.


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

Scott said:


> I'd try them them before ditching the -5's as you should still be able to pull great numbers with that setup.
> 
> Ask Ron to dial the intake cams in for low end torque, this was you won;t have to rely on high revs/high flow rate though already pushed parts and the turbos may be encouraged to spool earlier.



Thanks Scott. That sound like sensible idea before I swap out the -5s


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Ray-GTR said:


> Thanks Scott. That sound like sensible idea before I swap out the -5s


Better to tweak your current set up before changing. You never know, you may prefer keeping the -5s in the end.


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Scott said:


> Something is amiss here, -5's making 460hp??
> 
> I wanted a responsive engine and not have to wait for boost to build so I went with -7s as my HKS 272 cams were already dialled in for early torque by Ron.
> I guess I have a slightly higher spec engine in the exhaust side, (see below), but my -7s make 505Lb/t at 4600 and 560 bhp at 6800 all at 1.5bar boost. Unfortunately the graph end there as a hose blew off, but the bhp line was still rising and the rev limiter is 7500. I was a little disappointed at not getting to 600hp although boost has now crept to 1.7 bar so should be ~600hp now. And this is with the smaller turbos.


That's some really good numbers for -7's. 1.5bar on a stock block and head gasket? The limiting factor I've got on mine at the moment is the standard gaskets (and bottom end). I was advised to not run any higher than 1.2 bar until I've got a metal head gasket if I valued my engine. I'd be impressed if you're running that power on a complete bone stock engine 

edit: also to clarify - are we talking wheel or flywheel hp here? Regardless you're still getting 100 ft/lb of torque more than me on -5's


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I didn't say it was a stock engine. 

I just didn't list the engine mods as they don't constitute to making the power, just its longevity.

For the record I've forged pistons & rods, bearing & oil pump upgrade, baffled sump, Tomei gaskets, etc etc.

But none of that should be needed at this level really. Have any of you been following Motive DVD's Budget Supercar build on you tube? There pushing 800+hp in an attempt to see how far a stock bottom end will go. Check it out on YouTube.

Oh, my figures are at the flywheel.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Motive car is no longer a budget car when it runs an 18k ppg sequential.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

FRRACER said:


> Motive car is no longer a budget car when it runs an 18k ppg sequential.


I know, that's annoyed me too. 
I thought the 34 box was extravagant as it was. Clearly PPG sorted them out, but it did take it well off script in a poorly veiled attempt to chase 1/4 mile times. 

Hopefully the engine rebuild will be more budget friendly.


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Motive DVD have the money to quickly drop in another engine in mere days once it blows though. I love what they do, have followed it from the start up until recently where it finally gave out.

That's some nice power you're putting out. I'm sure I'll be pushing that once I get my engine built/forged. Pie in the sky though, quite a heavy cost involved in all of that. I doubt the OP has that sort of cash laying around to 'tweak' his -5 build lol.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Just thought I'd add.. with -5s and some tomei cams and adjustable cam pulleys you can really increase the midrange which makes a nice difference as you get to boost.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ray-GTR said:


> I live and drive in London.


So why waste you money.


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

kevr32 said:


> So why waste you money.


??
Because I like GTRs and I live in London


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

What you guys think of this Veilside equal length downpipe

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-VELISIDE-DOWNPIPE-RB26-Skyline-Exhaust-TWIN-TURBO-/263414113463?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Got a mines one on mine looks very similar and man does it make it throaty lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Ray-GTR said:


> ??
> Because I like GTRs and I live in London


Wait until Sadiq Khan introduces the ULEZ we’re all screwed!


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

FRRACER said:


> Wait until Sadiq Khan introduces the ULEZ we’re all screwed!


Going to have roll around on fake plates, like 34s over in the states.

That rhymed


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

This is not good.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-VEL...414113463?clk_rvr_id=1419238255476&rmvSB=true

Its to small. I guess it is the same size as the standard unit 60mm turbo side and 3inch to cat side


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Just get HKS front pipes. I have them coupled with HKS sports cat. Think its 70mm diameter and sounds awesome with my Nismo cat back.


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Ray-GTR said:


> This is not good.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-VEL...414113463?clk_rvr_id=1419238255476&rmvSB=true
> 
> Its to small. I guess it is the same size as the standard unit 60mm turbo side and 3inch to cat side


Just get them off RHDJapan. I've ordered countless parts off there including 2 sets of elbows and 2 downpipes (at different times ofcourse) both times the parts are at my door inside of 7 working days.

edit: if you're curious to know what all of this combined sounds like running a tomei expreme Ti, here's a clip of mine not long after I had all the parts fitted with the -5's:


----------



## Ray-GTR (Jun 17, 2017)

I think I will order the following.
https://www.rhdjapan.com/reimax-stainless-front-pipe-65mm-bnr32-bcnr33-bnr34-wgnc34.html
https://www.rhdjapan.com/hpi-turbine-outlet-pipes-bnr32-bcnr33-bnr34.html
My car is loud enough with the Blitz spec r exhaust so I dont think I will order the equal length Mines.
truupR- Ordering from RHDJapan. When you receive do you ever pay customs on this side?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

truupR said:


> Just get them off RHDJapan. I've ordered countless parts off there including 2 sets of elbows and 2 downpipes (at different times ofcourse) both times the parts are at my door inside of 7 working days.
> 
> edit: if you're curious to know what all of this combined sounds like running a tomei expreme Ti, here's a clip of mine not long after I had all the parts fitted with the -5's:


Heheheheheh love it!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Ray-GTR said:


> I think I will order the following.
> https://www.rhdjapan.com/reimax-stainless-front-pipe-65mm-bnr32-bcnr33-bnr34-wgnc34.html
> https://www.rhdjapan.com/hpi-turbine-outlet-pipes-bnr32-bcnr33-bnr34.html
> My car is loud enough with the Blitz spec r exhaust so I dont think I will order the equal length Mines.
> truupR- Ordering from RHDJapan. When you receive do you ever pay customs on this side?


You pay for the goods and delivery with RHD. They ship it to you and when it gets here theyll keep it at a delivery office and send you a notification saying customs and duty needs to be paid. Then you go to your local delivery office of where it is and pay it and pick up your stuff.

Some delivery companies, like FedEx, send it directly to your address and invoice you the customs and duty later.

You pay 20% VAT on the value of goods plus the cost of delivery. And duty paid on top of that at 3.5% if I remember correctly. Just search "customs and duty" in google and find the dot gov site.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

TruupR ... your car sounds tasty!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Mines equal length changes the tone. The Ti Decat helps too.

https://youtu.be/zW0bjnRLDOc


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

jnoor said:


> You pay for the goods and delivery with RHD. They ship it to you and when it gets here theyll keep it at a delivery office and send you a notification saying customs and duty needs to be paid. Then you go to your local delivery office of where it is and pay it and pick up your stuff.
> 
> Some delivery companies, like FedEx, send it directly to your address and invoice you the customs and duty later.
> 
> You pay 20% VAT on the value of goods plus the cost of delivery. And duty paid on top of that at 3.5% if I remember correctly. Just search "customs and duty" in google and find the dot gov site.


+1 for rhdjapan... I don't go anywhere else now tbh. Yea it costs more but I'm tired of being let down. Everything I've got off them has arrived super quick and it's awesome getting amazing new goodies.

I'm off shopping on there now lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Ray-GTR said:


> I think I will order the following.
> https://www.rhdjapan.com/reimax-stainless-front-pipe-65mm-bnr32-bcnr33-bnr34-wgnc34.html
> https://www.rhdjapan.com/hpi-turbine-outlet-pipes-bnr32-bcnr33-bnr34.html
> My car is loud enough with the Blitz spec r exhaust so I dont think I will order the equal length Mines.
> truupR- Ordering from RHDJapan. When you receive do you ever pay customs on this side?


Those are the 2 I use. Don't think there's much difference in sound between the Mines and the Reimax given their both equal length. I think the Mines could sound a little different as in the flesh the metal felt slightly thinner vs the Reimax. Yeah you pay import tax, I can't remember exactly how much.. around 15% of the total cost I think I paid or there abouts.

You should also get a de-cat or a sports cat to eliminate any narrow sections through the exhaust side. And I think I'd be right in saying the Tomei Expreme Ti is possibly the loudest exhaust you can get off the shelf (along with the kakimoto n1 iirc)



jnoor said:


> TruupR ... your car sounds tasty!


Sounded mental back then! I've since swapped out the Tomei Ti for a HKS Silent Hipower. Normal driving on that setup was embarrassingly loud


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

My mines and hks silent power doesn't sound like that one and it's on the same tubs too. If we ever see some bloody dry weather I'll do a vid too

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

anthonymcgrath said:


> My mines and hks silent power doesn't sound like that one and it's on the same tubs too. If we ever see some bloody dry weather I'll do a vid too


I've got a really crappy vid of mine I'll try and upload shortly. Have you still got the resonator on your silent hi-power Ant?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

truupR said:


> I've got a really crappy vid of mine I'll try and upload shortly. Have you still got the resonator on your silent hi-power Ant?


Lol.. um don't think so! It's practically straight through!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

https://youtu.be/jqwe005tYbE

Super quick clip of mine from a while ago. Theres a couple more vids on that channel but sound quality ain't good.. it's just a go pro. Dunno what I need for decent sound recording

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

anthonymcgrath said:


> https://youtu.be/jqwe005tYbE
> 
> Super quick clip of mine from a while ago. Theres a couple more vids on that channel but sound quality ain't good.. it's just a go pro. Dunno what I need for decent sound recording
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Sounds lovely that, where'd you buy those dumpvalves? sounds like a street fighter punch xD 

It's certainly louder than mine, so I assume you've probably had the resonator removed in favour of a straight pipe in that section. It's what I'm going to do with mine when its back on the road in the summer. The resonator is AMAZING for motorway driving and prattling around but it does what it says on the tin at low revs... silent.....too silent :bawling:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

truupR said:


> Sounds lovely that, where'd you buy those dumpvalves? sounds like a street fighter punch xD
> 
> It's certainly louder than mine, so I assume you've probably had the resonator removed in favour of a straight pipe in that section. It's what I'm going to do with mine when its back on the road in the summer. The resonator is AMAZING for motorway driving and prattling around but it does what it says on the tin at low revs... silent.....too silent :bawling:


Ah man there's times I miss the silence. I'm considering fitting an adjustable valve to help it be a little quiet in town. Map will need a slight tune tho I think.

Christ I'm getting old haha

It's twin blitz Bovs btw  sounds oreet yeah.. much nicer on full throttle tho!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Ah man there's times I miss the silence. I'm considering fitting an adjustable valve to help it be a little quiet in town. Map will need a slight tune tho I think.
> 
> Christ I'm getting old haha
> 
> ...


Yeah it's one of those things, can't have the best of both worlds (not cheaply anyway :chuckle: ). The Tomei Ti was far too loud but now this HKS is too quiet so I think I'll have a section of straight pipe with flanges made up, then cut out the resonator and perhaps have flanges welded onto that. That way I can swap out that small section if I'm going on any long motorway drives... which isn't that often.

You say in the youtube vid its the twin BOV's? I assume you mean these? Never liked any of the BOV sounds (most of em make it sound like an imprezza :tard but yours sounds really nice. Need to invest in some as most of the oil coolers and intercoolers seem to state they can't be fitted with OEM recirc valves...? either way, you found me the BOV's to use, cheers :clap:


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Here’s a really bad quality vid of mine from last year. Suppose it’s only the audio that matters!

https://youtu.be/ACVqOPNe-Sw


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Hehe yeah mine are an older model but essentially the same sort of trumpet like in that pic. They have an adjustable screw so on low boost mine chatters a little instead of dumping out.. it does that on harder boost 

Nice one man I think you'll be happy!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

truupR said:


> Here’s a really bad quality vid of mine from last year. Suppose it’s only the audio that matters!
> 
> https://youtu.be/ACVqOPNe-Sw


That sounds really nice. Quite refined 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## HkZilla (Nov 16, 2020)

im just wondering what happend with the original poster, did he get the parts and part ways with the -5?


----------

